
Five Years of Building Instagram - markthethomas
https://medium.com/backchannel/war-stories-3696d00207ff
======
probablyfiction
> Given that neither of us had deep infrastructure experience, we had to soak
> up as much knowledge as we could.

Learning by doing. This is why I love the time in which we live. If you decide
or need to learn something new, you can get started on the path to picking it
up quickly. No trips to the library; just plug in your query to your favorite
search engine and you're on your way.

